# Beach Snook Setup



## RedFinaddict (Sep 14, 2010)

Im fairly new to fly fishing, and was just wondering whats a good set-up for beach snook. Not looking for any secrets, just a good starting point as far as line/tippet/leader setups and what not. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

I like a slow/Int sinking shooting head with a straight #30 leader 4-6' long.


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

i'd use a floater or an intermediate. at least an 8' leader, with flouro tippet... i usually fish 30# for most snook fishing, but on the beaches in the clear water, you may need to drop down--let the fish tell you. knots are up to you, tie what you tie well, but i use a loop knot (non slip) to connect my fly to tippet. use small baitfish patterns, light colors usually. the fish are usually right in the trough, you will probably want to keep a low profile and stay away from the water.


----------



## RedFinaddict (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies. Ive been fishing the beaches with the spinning setup with my bucktails, but started thinking how much fun itd be on the fly.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

Most of the time snook are laying or cruising the first trough off the beach, so intermediate lines really aren't necessary. In order to get some sink use a fluorocarbon butt, class and tippet. My leader would be 9-10' consisting of 50# butt, 16#class and 30-40# bite. Fly choice would be a Miller's Mighty Minnow. And rod choice would be 8-9 weight.


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

Actually Hicatch the use of an intermediate has nothing to do with depth of the water. It's usefullness lies in the fact that the wave action affects a floating line and makes the fly lswim unnaturally. To avoid the affects of the wave action, an intermediate keeps the fly just under the surface acting naturally for a longer drift in the strike zone.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

> Actually Hicatch the use of an intermediate has nothing to do with depth of the water. It's usefullness lies in the fact that the wave action affects a floating line and makes the fly lswim unnaturally. To avoid the affects of the wave action, an intermediate keeps the fly just under the surface acting naturally for a longer drift in the strike zone.


Good point, however a complete fluoro carbon leader tends to pull the first foot or so of fly line below the surface anyway, and on the gulf coast the swash channel may only be thigh to waist deep. In addition, for a beginner intermediates can be a little more challenging to haul. 
Regarding presentation and casting angle, I would wade out to the sandbar as well as walk the beach and cast at angles almost paralleling the sand bar and shore line rather than straight covering more of the strike zone.


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree, when I was in Naples I walked the beach every morning before going to work. I learned to walk the high ground staying away from the waters edge because the fish were right where the water met the sand. I would then quarter cast (much like steelheading)so that the water would bring the fly to the fish and was quite successful with that technique. I also agree a full intermediate line IS more difficult which is why I suggest a shooting head. I also discovered those fish REALLY like the little white DT special.


----------

